# primary fermenter question



## chrisber (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello, I just purchased a wine making kit. I have a question. With the primary fermenter, the directions say to after adding the ingredients, snap on the lid and attach the air lock. The kit that I received the lid has no space for an air lock. What can I do to get around this. I put all the ingredients in today and just put the lid on. Will this be okay? or do i need the airlock?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2008)

You need to take the lid off as onc fermentation begins it makes C02 and that gas needs to escape and the wine needs 02 during primary fermentation for the yeast to multiply. Kits have you snap the lid on with an airlock and that way does work fine as thats what I do and have never had a problem and Im on kit #200 or more, You will need to drill a 1" in the top using a forstner bit(drill Bit, do not use a spade bit as it will tear up your lid) and then buy a #2 drilled rubber bung and insert airlock in there, it works much better then the lids with a rubber gromet anyway so cosider this a blessing as all the primaries I bought had leaks where the grommets were installed so I had to redrill them an thats tough when there is already a hole there.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's the answer that I just provided at the RJ Spagnols forum.



> There are two styles of primary fermenter. Personally I prefer a large fermenter with a loose cap and no air lock. Others prefer the tight cap with air lock.
> 
> It should make no difference to the results.



I didn't see the question at winepress yet. 

Look at the lid it probably has some ribs that hold it away from the pail thus allowing the CO2 to escape. Thus you wouldn't need to drill the hole that Wade suggested.

Steve


----------



## chrisber (Dec 20, 2008)

*Will it be okay*

I just put all the ingredients in the fermenter today. If i do need to drill a hole. Will it be okay sealed for tonight? And then i can drill the hole tmw.


----------



## chrisber (Dec 20, 2008)

*Air escape*

How can i tell exactly. The lid looks like it is sealed on the pail pretty tight. 

Should i drill the hole to be safe? And will the lid be safe for tonight sealed all up and i will drill the hole tmw? 

I bought the kit from click a brew . Com


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2008)

I would just rest the lid on there tonight, If it weere to start fermenting you ould have a bomb on your hands. I like to snap the lid on as I have a cat that sneaks into my wine making room and will sit on anything and I just dont trust the lid being loose as bugs could get in there but Id rather havea bug in there then a bomb explode in my basement.


----------



## chrisber (Dec 20, 2008)

*Kit*

If i purchased a wine making kit do you think this lid is one that i can snap on and it will let the air leak out.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2008)

I have never seen that before, mine snap on tightand have a rubber gasket that makes it air tight. I think Cp was just saying that you could rest the lid on there and that would prevent any bugs from getting in. I have 3 different kind of primaries so i guessing they are all the same and that youll just have to rest in on withou snapping it down, maybe you could even pull the rubber gasket out.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm a little frustrated here because the same discussion is going on here and at the rj spagnols site, and I'm not sure where to answer. Based on a quick review of the click a brew site, they do not sell the primary that I am talking about. Also, there is no picture or comment of what is included in the starter kit.

I would just put the lid on loose or cover with cheesecloth (or similar).

Steve


----------



## Luc (Dec 21, 2008)

I just posted a reply in the equipment part of this forum.

Please do not cross-post.

Luc


----------



## chrisber (Dec 21, 2008)

*dealer says*

today i called the company and they told me that i can just lay the lid ontop of the primary fermenter. they told me that only the gases need to escape and by laying the lid on the fermenter will allow this and keep anything from fallin in. they told me all primary fermenters are starting to come with only a lid like this.\
so i have to leave the wine in the primarry fermenter for 14 days with just the lid covering it loosly and then transfer to a carboy..\

what you guys think



can anyone suggest some good wine kits to get. what is the best company? grand cru????

looking for some good red wines and possibly some ice wine or white wines. can someone give me a suggestions on some brands and names.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

14 days with the lid just layed on there is too long, I would drill the lid and put it under airlock after 5- 7 days. Some of these kits will be done fermenting right around then and then they will be susceptible to 02. If you dont want to drill the hole then watch it carefully with hydrometer and once it stops fermenting close the lid and wait or rack it to a carboy with SG of around 1.020 and put bung and airlock on.


----------



## chrisber (Dec 21, 2008)

*28 day kit*

this kit i bought is a 28 day kit and the instructions say to leave the wine in the primary fermenter for 14 days and then transfer it to the carboy.

should i be taking it out of the fermenter earlier?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

The problem is is that you dont want a wine that is done fermenting to have access to 02 and with the lid just resting there this is what is happening, you either should drill the lid to except an airlock or transfer it into a carboy once fermentation is complete or almost complete. RJS kits are the only kits that have you keep the wine in there for that long.


----------



## chrisber (Dec 21, 2008)

*rjs kits*

do you know why rjs kits want the wine in there for 14 days?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

It helps the lees(sediment) settle out better and also makes the wine much easier to degas.


----------



## chrisber (Dec 22, 2008)

*question*

ok. i took off the lid aND DRILLED A HOLE AND ADDED AN AIRLOCK. THIS IS NOW DAY THREE IN THE PRIMARY FERMENTER. BY TAKING THE LID OFF FOR ABOUT 20 MINS TO DRILL THE HOLE AND THEN REANITIZE IT WILL THIS DO ANYTHING TO THE WINE??????????


----------



## Racer (Dec 22, 2008)

Day 3 after pitching your yeast should still have your wine actively fermenting. There is probably more then enough CO2 being produced to not have any effect on your wine.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2008)

At this stage of the game the 02 is actually good for your wine, after it hits about an sg of 1.030 is when you really want to start protecting it from 02.


----------



## chrisber (Dec 23, 2008)

*damage*

so wade, then you think by taking the lid off today to drill and install the airlock wont affect the wine at all?


i like the airlock, u can see the bubbles going into the water before they escape.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2008)

Most people ferment with just a cheese cloth over their primary buckets for the first few days then cover them up with lid and airlock or rack to carboy when SG hits around 1.020. When you start a batch of wine and add the yeast and it starts fermenting this is an aerobic stage meaning it needs air for the yeast to grow and populate, what it is doing is acyually inceasing its popultion by around 10,000 times the amount that came in the packet, once its done fermenting it has reached its anaerobic stage meaning that 02 is actually harmful yo your wine. The part about getting it uder airlock before it actually finishes fermenting is that you want some of that C02 that your wine produces during fermentation to protect your wine when it does finish fermenting . C02 is heavier then air and will give your wine a blanket of protection.


----------

